# Ceiling fan light



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bulb quality has gone way down.

You're not feeding these puppies replacements from the exact same batch, are you ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That one light might be a little bit looser than the rest and the movement might be causing it to blow. I fixed this issue many times in the past by having the customer install CFL's. Nowadays you should instal LEDs.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> That one light might be a little bit looser than the rest and the movement might be causing it to blow. I fixed this issue many times in the past by having the customer install CFL's. Nowadays you should instal LEDs.


Bingo on the LEDs....now when those start failing, you have my interest.


----------



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

telsa said:


> Bulb quality has gone way down.
> 
> You're not feeding these puppies replacements from the exact same batch, are you ?


i dont believe they are using the same brand i could be wrong though. I guess i never checked


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That one light might be a little bit looser than the rest and the movement might be causing it to blow. I fixed this issue many times in the past by having the customer install CFL's. Nowadays you should instal LEDs.


on a bad connection, why would a different type bulb matter?:001_huh: oh, never mind, i get your point:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

papaotis said:


> on a bad connection, why would a different type bulb matter?:001_huh: oh, never mind, i get your point:laughing:


I don't know if it's a bad connection or just the vibration, but something is causing the filament of a normal bulb to break and that won't happen with CFL or LED.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats true, but very strange that the same bulb keeps blowing. that sounds like a bad connection such as the 'tab' at the bottom of socket is too compressed.you know, bend it up. and a bad connection there wouldnt matter what kind of bulb it was, except that other that incandescent, it might last longer?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

papaotis said:


> thats true, but very strange that the same bulb keeps blowing. that sounds like a bad connection such as the 'tab' at the bottom of socket is too compressed.you know, bend it up. and a bad connection there wouldnt matter what kind of bulb it was, except that other that incandescent, it might last longer?


I still believe it is the vibration. Over the years I have cured a lot of people's issues of bulbs blowing frequently in fans by telling them to use CFLs. 

Maybe that one light on the fan is a bit loose and that's why that bulb blows more than the others?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

speaking of vibration(dont go there) i talked to the ho of that ghost neutral and i will going back to double check!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Open the light kit and remove the wattage limiter. It probably looks like a rectangular module with line, load, neutral connected to the light conductors.


----------

